# Why the Smith & Wesson M&P Bodyguard .380 Is Tough to Beat



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/why-smith-wesson-mp-bodyguard-380-tough-beat-53387


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The author claims it packs a lot of power and then goes on to say it won't shoot P+ rounds and has 200 ft. pounds of muzzle energy which is just a bit over half of a 9mm.
As you may guess, I am not a fan of a .380.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> ...I am not a fan of a .380.


Well, I am.
Wait until "Arthur," or one of the other joint diseases or discomforts, shows up.
Then you'll be very thankful for the .380 ACP cartridge.


----------



## C1PH3R (Apr 19, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, I am.
> Wait until "Arthur," or one of the other joint diseases or discomforts, shows up.
> Then you'll be very thankful for the .380 ACP cartridge.


In that pistol though the long heavy trigger pull may be troublesome for people with those ailments.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As stated in an earlier thread, pocket pistols and I are incompatible.
My trusty G19 is easy to rack and the trigger is no problem.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

C1PH3R said:


> In that pistol though the long heavy trigger pull may be troublesome for people with those ailments.


Believe me, a smooth and consistent 9.5-pound trigger is pretty doable, even with both really bad arthritis and PolyMyalgia Rheumatica* (PMR).
I can no longer handle the long, heavy trigger and the recoil of my previous EDC, an AMT .45 Backup; but both the DAO trigger and the recoil of my wife's Kel-Tec P-3AT are easy-peasy.

My "newer" EDC is a Colt's Pocket Hammerless (more than 100 years old, BTW) in .380 ACP. Its single-action trigger breaks at about six pounds. I can handle that quite easily, too.

*It translates out as "many pains in the joints." True, that!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Beretta Pico is slightly smaller, lighter & rated for +P. Has a very similar feeling DAO trigger. But I shot the Bodyguard better at the range because it has a much larger grip. It doesn't flop around in my hand as much. These things are snappy. If I had a do over I'd get the Bodyguard & use Gold Dot 380. Not +P but good stuff.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I carry one every day and shoot it at the range pretty regularly. It’s ideal for pocket carry, trigger pull is manageable and I do have quite a bit of arthritis (which wouldn’t be an issue in a defensive situation), and it fits in my hand pretty securely, and I have larger hands. I use the extended mag for a slightly better grip. I would prefer a 9 mil but if you shoot it regularly you can be pretty accurate with one. Because when working I always wore business dress, I never felt comfortable with carrying iwb or owb, and never wore a jacket all the time, so either method was pretty much a no go. Pocket carry on the other hand, was perfect with this gun. I can have it stuffed in my pocket all day and basically forget about it, and with the hammer fired action and longer trigger pull, I never use the safety. Actually I don’t believe the gun needs a safety because of the design, but I suppose they did that to maybe get some more points in places like California. The safety is not necessary on this model but it’s there if it makes anyone more comfortable. To me, it’s just another thing to remember to do in a defensive situation and I never use them, but I don’t carry anything that requires being locked and cocked either.


----------



## CL (May 17, 2019)

I like mine very much. Perfect size for a pocket pistol and the slide on rubber grip I put on it gives me a bit more to hold onto with my big paws.


----------

